# Kitchen Cabinets



## shan2themax (Mar 10, 2008)

So, since I decided to get kitchen cabinets down the line when I can get more of what I want and less of what I can afford.... I decided to paint them.... Now, mind you... the cabinets are still nasty and still need to be replaced... but.. since I have painted them, there is so much  more light in the room!!! Now, I know there is paint all over the counters... I am going to make new ones... so I didnt care if they got painted... I still have a few cabinets to go and I need to also finish the soffit paint and the corner paint by the door.....  but tell me what you guys think about the cabinets... and make sure you compare to the before pictures in my gallery.....


this is the after picture....




the second pic is before move-in last summer


----------



## guyod (Mar 10, 2008)

looks good.. great color choice.  i wouldnt have thought of it.  is that just standard waterbased paint?


----------



## shan2themax (Mar 10, 2008)

guyod said:


> looks good.. great color choice.  i wouldnt have thought of it.  is that just standard waterbased paint?



It is KILLZ casual colors INterior satin enamel (100% acrylic latex)... I got it at walmart over the summer when I bought the house but had never taken the oppurtunity to paint the kitchen.... 

I love the color... I cant remember the name but it is something like red ginseng I believe..... I should mention it is a base 3 and is also mildew resistant.....


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin' good Shan
I like the color on the cabinets and, you're right, it does make the room much brighter. So, what is your plan for the countertops? Lowes will cut the sink out and miter the corner for you if you plan to stay with a fromica top. Or you could use some 3/4" plywood for a top with granite tile on it.
Then there is the Corian that can be bought to fit and with the cut-out.
I think you have it under control.
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (Mar 11, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Lookin' good Shan
> I like the color on the cabinets and, you're right, it does make the room much brighter. So, what is your plan for the countertops? Lowes will cut the sink out and miter the corner for you if you plan to stay with a fromica top. Or you could use some 3/4" plywood for a top with granite tile on it.
> Then there is the Corian that can be bought to fit and with the cut-out.
> I think you have it under control.
> Glenn




I was going to go with a countertop at lowes... but... my 4 area lowes will not cut the premade ones... but .... when I was looking at them... they didnt really have something that went with the look/colors that I was going for.... so... I think that I am going to go with tiling a coutertop myself.... the only downside with that is .... if I really like it... when I buy new cabinets... then what will I do for a countertop.... I have been trying to figure out how I could reuse the one I make for the new one in a few years... but then again.. I am a woman, I am liable to change my mind about what I like in a few years...

I did just sign up for 44 hours of overtime in the next 2 weeks though... so hopefully sometime after that I can get busy....


----------



## travelover (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work, Shan.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Shan:
Making the tile countertops yourself will not be a major investment like a granite top, so it won't be too big a heart breaker to destroy it in a few years. Plus, think of all the experience you got.
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (Mar 12, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Shan:
> Making the tile countertops yourself will not be a major investment like a granite top, so it won't be too big a heart breaker to destroy it in a few years. Plus, think of all the experience you got.
> Glenn



Touche..... I am excited to get started!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travelover (Mar 13, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Shan:
> Making the tile countertops yourself will not be a major investment like a granite top, so it won't be too big a heart breaker to destroy it in a few years. Plus, think of all the experience you got.
> Glenn



I did exactly this and the tiling was easy - just do a careful layout before you begin. One thing I learned is that if you mix plywood and cement board, measure the actual thickness of both before you begin. They are not exactly as dimensioned.


----------



## shan2themax (Mar 13, 2008)

travelover said:


> I did exactly this and the tiling was easy - just do a careful layout before you begin. One thing I learned is that if you mix plywood and cement board, measure the actual thickness of both before you begin. They are not exactly as dimensioned.



That is great advice!!! I may have just opted to go with the stated sizes..... and with my luck.. whatever I picked out wouldnt have worked.....


----------



## Kitchenmaker (Mar 15, 2010)

looks nice, great work, and nice color choice


----------



## Kerrylib (Mar 16, 2010)

Personal recomendation.

I do not care for tile countertops.  Current house has 3 bathrooms w/ tile countertops.

Everything you do in the kitchen is going to slop over onto the countertop.  Any grout lines are locations that multiply the difficulty of cleaning.  Add to that any time you just don't feel like cleaning right away and those joints are going to really get gross.

Granted you can do granite tiles with very tight joints.  I have not researched this, but there is still going to be a joint and a place for water to seap in.

Like I said.  My personal preference would be to go with formica/laminate countertop for $$$, durability, convenience, options, etc.  

For a little more $$ you can order formica counters made to your specs.  That way you get the whole spectrum of colors and even textures available, vs the 3 or 4 stock options.


----------

